# Pediatrics-99460 and follow up preventative



## kapral (Aug 15, 2012)

I have pediatricians that see newborns in the hospital and bill out 99460, they or one of their partners see them in the office 2 weeks later. Should they charge a new or established well child visit for that initial well visit in the office, thanks.


----------



## tsnider (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, the newborn visit would be an ESTABLISHED patient.

Thank you!


----------

